# Euro parts



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Are there any Euro only parts available for the TT other than the dash panel with the cubby hole and the Euro switch that does nothing?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can get the euro tails so that your euro switch has something to do


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

And I'd want to puke seeing the single orange section on the one light. :laugh: My girlfriend's dad is a CFO with Siemens and is in Berlin. He just got me a some replacement parts for the OEM HID's for her GTI for cheap, was just seeing if there was anything out there of interest.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Euro bumper 
QS Grilles 
Headlights 
I'm sure there is more


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I like the Euro rear bumper with the wider license plate recess. Make the rear of the car look wider.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> I like the Euro rear bumper with the wider license plate recess. Make the rear of the car look wider.


 x2.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Euro bumper
> QS Grilles
> Headlights
> I'm sure there is more


 Headlight inserts would be the only thing I really care about. And I'm assuming they aren't sold seperate.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Headlight inserts would be the only thing I really care about. And I'm assuming they aren't sold seperate.


 Nope. I doubt it


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nope. I doubt it


 Do your own. Price of a rattle can, tube of bondo, couple of pieces of wet/dry paper. 

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/painted-light-inser/ 

cheers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Eh, I need a pair for my 225 as they are both broken. I'd put the US lights from my 180 DD into the 225 as the 180 is the "looks" car.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well there is the headlights and taillights.. oh and the rear bumper is different aswell. I know there's something else but I can't remember.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

The Euro one piece alum shift knob (post 2002) is available from a few sources.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> The Euro one piece alum shift knob (post 2002) is available from a few sources.


 Now we're talking, as my 5 speed knob is a little rough How would I find the part number? 

Nevermind, found it on ECS.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Euro dash cubby for Driver side lower dash replacement... 

OEMPlus has it... 170.00 or so... 

leather or alacantara ebrake boots, door handles, etc... they are out there...but expensive. 

QuattroSport bits...come to mind... 

Joe


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I'd like to have the seats for sure, I might have to look into those. What are the switches next to the ebrake handle for? 

Site won't allow hotlinking images. 

http://www.netcarshow.com/audi/2005-tt_quattro_sport/800x600/wallpaper_0b.htm


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I think those switches were for OEM nav.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

thats correct...the toggle and buttons beside the ebrake were OEM Navi. through the DIS. 
Quattrosport seats would be great. I'd settle for the glovebox medallion  which...can be had as well. for a price. 

Joe


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd love me a QS. OEM Pole Positions ftw. 

I got some Euro all red tails... (had to buy one from a RHD and one from a LHD car though) 

Crappy pic.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I'd love me a QS. OEM Pole Positions ftw.
> 
> I got some Euro all red tails... (had to buy one from a RHD and one from a LHD car though)
> 
> Crappy pic.


 With rear fogs?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Don't need no stinking pole positions when you're sitting in these.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Neb said:


> I'd love me a QS. OEM Pole Positions ftw.
> 
> I got some Euro all red tails... (had to buy one from a RHD and one from a LHD car though)
> 
> Crappy pic.





PLAYED TT said:


> With rear fogs?


 Yeah just haven't hooked them up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Yeah just haven't hooked them up.


 I want a set of euro tails so I can have the fogs. Do you have an extra wire you need to run for them?


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

20v master said:


> Are there any Euro only parts available for the TT other than the dash panel with the cubby hole and the Euro switch that does nothing?


Bringing this back from the dead. Does the Euro switch allow for front fogs to be on while the parking lights are on?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Jettakid825 said:


> Bringing this back from the dead. Does the Euro switch allow for front fogs to be on while the parking lights are on?


I don't think it does.


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

20v master said:


> I don't think it does.


Well that's a dagger. Thanks for the quick reply! :beer:


----------

